# Stormtroopers or Valkyries with vets?



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I am considering to add some mobility to my Guard army and I am hesitating between either dropping veteran by Valkyrie, or using stormtroopers instead.
I incline more towards the first option. Although, it's globally more expensive veterans have many advantages to stormtroopers.
1)They have more equipment options, including heavy flamers and demolition charges.
2)They can take up to three special weapons.
3) They count as troops, so can take objectives.
4)They can be added special character sergeants to boost their efficiency. (Lukas Bastone and Harker)
Their only drawback compared to stormtroopers is that they are not mobile enough, so not fit for capturing objectives or operating behind enemy lines. If I deepstrike them with valkyries however, they can more or less act like stormtroopers.

The only advantage of stormtroopers I see is that they can infiltrate and that they can reroll their scatter dice when deepstriking. However it does not seem to me convincing enough to use them instead of veterans, but I may have perhaps missed something. Are there any situations in which they would do better then Valkyrie dropped veterans?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

storm troopers basic troops has an AP3 lasgun??? marine killer extraordinaire XD


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Well yes, but it's still a lasgun with bad strength and not excellent shooting range either.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ahh, true......but if you get within rapid fire range with the scatter re-roll, you on average kill 4.4 marines, not much....but better than the 3.3 killed with vets with plasma. also they get carapace armour for free, basicly anyway, along with their hot-shot pistols, compine the shooting from that with a charge with 3 attacks each, its pritty good


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As has been said before, it's not really the 3+ armour that makes lasguns so ineffective at killing Marines, it's the wounding on 5s. It's what makes Plague Marines that much more survivable, not the FnP.

Space Marines, especially those of the Chaos or canine variety, laugh at charing Stormtroopers. Hell, even when you could get the Honorifica Imperialis on the Sarge and gave him a PW they weren't too bothered.

Deep Striking them is a poor idea, in my opinion. You're paying a lot of points for some fragile dudes with a fair combat capacity. You'd get a lot more out of using Marbo, as he can kill more in his one turn window of oppurtunity than the Stormtroopers can (because realistically, the Stormtroopers aren't going to live too long), or using Psykers in a Chimera because they have better ranged abilites with Soulstorm, and some neat utility with Weaken Resolve (LD 2 on any rock unit you care to mention is surprisingly powerful).

Midnight


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Whilst I totally agree with Midnight on the use of a psyker battle squad, I find that vets are the better option in more situations, than stormtroopers.

What you basically have is, and I know I'm over-simplifying here but, a "one trick pony" or a "jack-of-all-trades master of none" choice to make. If you mostly play against marines or MEQ types, in the long run, stormtroopers might suit you better.

If you prefer flexibility in your lists, then go for the jack-of-all-trades Vets. Scoring, loads of options for most scenarios, and not too expensive overall. Just stick them in a chimera rather than a valkyrie if the points get a bit tight, then fire them across the board with predjudice and faith.:victory:

I have only recently had the same dilema, though not including the valkyrie - and I went for the vets option. I've never been much of a mech list fan - I've nothing against them, just not my style - but having even just one unit of Vets in a chimera was so useful in the following game, they have become a permanent choice. Any time I use stormtroopers, they are good at what they do - they simply cant do as much as vets for me and my play-style.

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the real question is whether or not you wish to spend more than 105/115 points for 5 storm troopers with 2 meltas/plasmas?

if you want to spend 130 points for melta-vets and demos + cost of a Valkyrie then do it.

besides whats to stop you from having a little of both?


----------

